# Suggestions for best new car deals in $10k to $15k range?



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

My sister is looking to get out of her 2002 Jetta and into something a bit more reasonable. We've been looking around (NY area now, but willing to go just about anywhere) to grab a good deal on either 2005 or leftover 2004 car. Been looking at all kinds; Mazda 3 & 6, Toyota Matrix, Scion, etc. 

What we've also been toying with is a really good lease plan on a more expensive car, but with cheaper monthly payments thanks to dealer incentives or other plans. I also had in mind euro delivery on a BMW or Volvo such as a bare bones 325i. If there are some decent deals to get us into a euro delivery 325 at invoice we might be able to make that work. We stopped by a Volvo dealer last night and the new S40 can be had for not much above invoice ($500) along with 8% euro delivery discount. The residuals are ok on that car, but not as good on BMW's. 

Has anyone else seen, heard, worked out deals of this type of deal?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Get a Mazda 3. Nothing but good experiences with the Mazdas in our family, and that's a good-lookin', practical car.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

jl5555 said:


> Has anyone else seen, heard, worked out deals of this type of deal?


nope



jl5555 said:


> Suggestions for best new car deals in $10k to $15k range?


Scion tC


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Get a Mazda 3. Nothing but good experiences with the Mazdas in our family, and that's a good-lookin', practical car.


I agree, get a Mazda 3! :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

mng said:


>


those headlights look shockingly like a 645s.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Get a Mazda 3. Nothing but good experiences with the Mazdas in our family, and that's a good-lookin', practical car.


 :stupid:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Agree- get the Mazda 3. If your'e considering the VOlvo, you might as well spend less to get the same platform. I also like the Scion--but not sure if 2 doors will work for her. I would be interested to know the lease price of the VOlvo /w euro delivery. The BMW probably woudln't be as cost effective because air fare isn't included. If you do go for a good lease on a more expensive car, remember to look at all hte required upfront and lease termination costs, so you get a clear picture of how much more it costs than leasing a Mazda or Scion.


----------



## Marathonman (Nov 24, 2004)

Hyundai, Kia, and Suzuki all make excellent, world-class vehicles in this price range.

Is your sister homeless?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Marathonman said:


> Hyundai, Kia, and Suzuki all make excellent, world-class vehicles in this price range.
> 
> Is your sister homeless?


Mazda3 starts at $13,680 MSRP, which is in the "$10K to $15K" range.

I've never paid even as much as $10K for a car.  But then again, I'm homeless.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Marathonman said:


> Is your sister homeless?


 :tsk:

If she was homeless, I don't think she would be able to afford a car.

That said, the Mazda 3 is a great car. It would be #1 on my list if I had to buy a NEW $15K car (otherwise, I'd get a e36 M3  ).

How much is a S40? If it's over $20K, I'd rather get a Honda Accord or a Mazda 6. But that's just me.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Marathonman said:


> Hyundai, Kia, and Suzuki all make excellent, world-class vehicles in this price range.


*NO!!*

I've seen horrifying reports concerning the grade of steel used in those deathtraps. I agree with the Mazda 3, it is a fabulous car for the $$


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The Hyundai Elantra is a great car ... I have test driven it and was amazed by how quick it was plus it handled nicely and for the price I thought it was a bargain !!!


I agree also the Mazda3 is a great buy but I think it would be over $15k. Since your in the NY area, there was a Used 2004 Mazda3 S for $13,900 in the paper with a little over 20,000 miles ... if you want me to get you the phone number, I can check the paper and give it to you.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I will be tempted to, next year, buy the hatchback version of it a year used.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mazda3. Having driven it as well as a couple of the Koreans (BTW, all US Suzukis except for Aerio and Vitara are rebadged Daewoos) and a recent Focus, it's the best deal in the class hands down. The Elantra is about the same money, but that thing has some of the worst suspension of any car I've driven. Specifically, it has NO body motion control. Go over a large hump (a RR crossing) and it feels like the body is going to go flying off sideways. It also has pretty dismal brakes. Interior quality and overall fit/finish is better than some (specifically D-C and GM domestics) but it's a scary ride.


----------



## Justindo (Nov 23, 2002)

I drove a well-equipped ($21,000 sticker) 2005 Mazda 3, and it’s a great car for the money—kind of like a poor man’s E46. It’s what I’d buy if I were looking for a smaller car under $20,000. The next step up, in my opinion, would be a lightly optioned 325i. I’d personally forget the Volvo.

The Mazda 3 I drove had great build quality (made in Japan!), good power (I only wanted more when going up the freeway onramp), and great handling. It’s also a sharp looking car inside and out—very German. Although I would personally go for the larger engine and quite a few options, I think the base price is around $14,000 so it’s in your sister’s price range.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Get a Mazda 3. Nothing but good experiences with the Mazdas in our family, and that's a good-lookin', practical car.


Ditto. My son has a Mazda 3 and loves it.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the Ford Focus has gotten very strong reviews:

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=33&article_id=7577

one idea to get a good cost deal is to search for a leftover previous model year vehicle. Now that the '05's are out the longer an '04 has sat on the lot the better the deal you can get on it. Back in June I located a leftover 2003 Ford Crown Vic for a new company car that had all the features I wanted and got it for $21k ($8k under MSRP :yikes: ) I'm still knocked over by how good of a car it is for the money paid


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> But then again, I'm homeless.


if it wasn't for all the transportation vehicles you own I'm sure you'd be homemore ... :eeps:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> Back in June I located a leftover 2003 Ford Crown Vic for a new company car that had all the features I wanted and got it for $21k ($8k under MSRP :yikes: ) I'm still knocked over by how good of a car it is for the money paid


Any pics of your towing setup?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> Any pics of your towing setup?


I'll take one tomorrow, I'm in the middle of moving to TX and have the M3 in tow :eeps:

I'm planning on building a lightweight dual-axle trailer for it eventually since the Crown Vic has a Class3 hitch that can handle the weight. I was previously limited by the 3500# max capacity of Class2 hitch on the Impala. The Z4/tow dolley setup was right at the limit.


----------

